# Someone please take my husband fishing 12 Dec



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

Somewhere local coz we will be out late the night before. I expect high performance results :lol: :lol: 
BTW if you want to see him falling from 14000 feet at terminal velocity with me come to the Deakin Mint Oval around 10:15am on Sun5 Dec - we are both doing a tandem freefall skydive for the first time. Likely to be highly entertaining  
Cec


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Just letting y'all know that if it's windy/too cloudy the jump won't happen on that day and will be postponed - which means the 12th is in the hairlines....just giving advance warning.
C


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

Just confirming the timing for the big jump if it happens - you need to be there by 9:30 (at Deakin) as that's when we leave. We will know re weather between 6:30 and 7:30 so if you are thinking of coming and having a look (Patwah?) then PM your mobile number to Ado so we can text you if it's not on.
Cheers
Cec


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd like to be in the loop too Cec - I aim to be practising my fly casting on the oval near the Mint, and snag Ado fair in the nipple as he lands exhilarated and gushing after the big jump


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Surprisingly, the forecast looks good for the morning. Fingers crosssed. I will txt you both if it's NOT on.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Patwah and I witnessed Ado and Cec's maiden skydives near the Mint this morning - despite being cursed with thunderstorms for most of the week, the morning dawned fine and clear, and we were happy to see the two Bungendorians land safely


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for turning up guys. It was a blast! All the better with great company.


----------



## TheOtherHalf (Nov 22, 2010)

Here's the link to my youtube vid of the jump - unfortunately can't get Ado's up there as I need to convert the format and have unfrotunately run out of time but he does co-star in this one! Thanks you guys for turning up and coming to coffee afterwards - it was too awesome having you there!
Cec


----------

